# 7 cells in a 18 R



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello all, old to the hobby, new to the mini. I was wondering how a 7 cell battery will fit in a 18 R. Thanks


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

One cell goes on top either with a length of wire leading to it and it resting someplace else, or attacking it right to the pack and cutting the battery strap.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Got it. Thanks. I finally got my 18 R yesterday and kinda figured it was like that. I was really plesently supprised at the performance of these things. 7 cells and a 19 turn later down the road.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

why seven cells come on stick with six lets dont get this scale overpriced like the other ones


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I am going to wait on the 7 cells for now. I need to get a new spur and a gear cover before I need more speed. These things need a little help in the steering stability department too before they become a land missle. Still I am verry happy with the coice of my Mitsu.


----------

